# 2mm pencil kits



## Haynie (Jun 3, 2011)

When I was looking at pen kits trying to decide if I should give it a go I found some 2mm pencil kits.  Of course I assumed I would remember where I saw them and now cant find them at all.

Anyone know who carries these kits?  Man, I feel lame even asking.  My google prowess has shrunk.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 3, 2011)

Penn State has some large pencils like that.  Their mini sketch pencil uses 3mm lead.


----------



## navycop (Jun 3, 2011)

See this: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=27201


----------



## Haynie (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks.  I saw those.  They are twist pencils.  I was hoping for lead holders with transmissions like the sketch pencils.  Oh well.  Maybe rob the mechanisms out of some steadtlers(sp)


----------



## Lenny (Jun 3, 2011)

Haynie said:


> When I was looking at pen kits trying to decide if I should give it a go I found some 2mm pencil kits. Of course I assumed I would remember where I saw them and now cant find them at all.
> 
> Anyone know who carries these kits? Man, I feel lame even asking. My google prowess has shrunk.


 

The Vertex maybe ...
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKFP4110.html

personally I like it better than the workshop or sketch pencil.


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 3, 2011)

If someone made a lead pointer kit, that'd make a sweet combination set! (I wonder how easy it would be to scavenge the mechanism from an Alvin or similar...)


----------



## Haynie (Jun 3, 2011)

That is cool.  So, there is no "pencil" category.  I need to search through each style.  I get it.  Thanks folks.


----------



## arioux (Jun 3, 2011)

The power pencil frpom PSI is a 2mm pencil nd work great.  I use it as my shop pencil.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKPOWPCL.html


----------



## juteck (Jun 3, 2011)

PSI also has a click cigar pencil that uses 2mm lead --- I've been thinking about this kit, but have not ordered one yet.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKBIGCL3.html


----------



## juteck (Jun 3, 2011)

I had also looked into modifying the Staedtler 2mm lead holder, but never got around to it. Here's my original link.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=42436&highlight=staedtler


----------

